# CCC Idrive with no aux or BT solutions



## jkearns21 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi all, I have purchased a 2005 630i in Dubai. I like to listen to podcasts and radio from home as well as WhatsApp calls when driving. Thing is the car has no aux in or BT but was mint compared To 2007 model which did. I found this solution from the US but its quite pricey. 
avinusa.com/8-8-bmw-5-series-6-series-e60-e61-e63-e64-android-multimedia-navigation-system.html
I was then thinking if I could install an amp connected to an aux lead that connects to my phone or a mounted tablet. I was thinking I could install a switch along the speaker wires then to switch between standard amp and my new amp(connected to aux). I have read about input to Standard amp being fibre so would have to tap into wires between amp and speakers I presume. Anyone tried something similar or any opinions?


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

It is easy to install aux in in E63/E64 without going aftermarket route. USB and BT streaming is also possible, but may be more difficult and expensive to install.
You should reach out to your local BMW specialists to install AUX imput and code your headunit. For bluetooth audio streaming and USB, you would want to upgrade to CIC headunit and Combox.


----------

